# What set-ups for shark fishing?



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Gentlemen,

I am a newb, just getting that out of the way. I am looking to find what you guys think is a solid set up for shark fishing in Navarre. I have zero experience and need guidance for rod and reel selection, line type and strength, and leaders. Basically, from start to finish I need to know what you guys suggest. Ill go buy the stuff right now and sit on the beach. I want to get out there bad, but I do not know where to start. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks,
John


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

6'-8' of 7 strand wire leader, a 10/0 or larger circle hook with electrical tape wrapped around it (less chance of the sharks feeling it when they are chewing) and a rod with ATLEAST 300yrds of 50lb braid or mono. kayak helps with taking baits out as far as you can depending on amount of line on your reel. and of course, dont forget lots of beer cuz you might be waiting awhile if you have luck as good as mine.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I use a penn 6/0 on a stout rod. I prefer a very short rod - 5'6". My current rod is full roller, but only because I got a great deal on it. Previously I didn't have any rollers on my rod and it worked just fine. On the 6/0 you can get 550 yards of 50lb mono (for about $25 at a local tackle shop). 

For leader i use 9' of coated seven strand cable 200lb+. Crimp on a 200lb swivel on one and and a big circle hook on the other. I've never been broken off or spooled. 

Everyone does things a little different though. My way isn't perfect, but it's cheap and effective. Ask 10 shark fisherman, get 15 different answers...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/ everything you need to know and more. good luck and tight lines


----------

